# New to this but what do you guys think 2015 cruze



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Looks good!

Lower that 4x4! lol


----------



## Rey_2swoll (Dec 30, 2016)

lol for real that's what I'm planning on doing 
Thinking on slapping on
Some eibach springs


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I like the color scheme - de-chrome it!!


----------



## Rey_2swoll (Dec 30, 2016)

Does anyone know if rim size 19x8
With 225/40r19 will fit on my 1LT


----------

